

Celebrity Photo Leak: Hackers May Have a Backup of Kate Upton's Entire iPhone - eastbayjake
http://www.businessinsider.com/icloud-hackers-may-have-entire-iphone-backups-via-elcomsoft-phone-password-breaker-2014-9

======
xkcd-sucks
It's interesting how the article repeatedly mentions how the 'hacking tools'
are intended for use by government agencies, as if to legitimize security
flaws/unethical access of data.

